# Lizi has a tummy ache



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Lizi (Mini Schnauzer) has been "up chucking" now for an hour, she had some hard boiled eggs earlier today, and then she was eating grass. All of that has up, can I give her Pepto?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You probably already know this but when the eat grass they are trying to ease their tummy. I gave my dogs Charcoal gel when they got "toad poisoning". I would assume you could give her pepto.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you can give dogs pepto.

One thing I will tell you is that Schnauzers are prone to pancreatitis and going down hill very quickly because of it and almost always it is from people food.

What is her temp?
What is her gum color?
If you press on her gums, how many seconds does it take for her gum color to come back?
Is there anyway that she ate something poisonous?

You can also make a dog vomit by giving her hydrogen peroxide orally.

Let me know

Allison

You can call me also if you would like.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, I know about the peroxide, Oscar ate some mouse pellets about a year ago, what an ordeal. I don't think there is anything poisonous around were the dogs are...since last year I've been very careful of that. Can't imagine why a little hard boiled egg would cause this, I really don't overfeed them or give them "questionable" people food (my DIL give their dogs pepperoni!). Well, I'm going to give a little pepto and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope Lizi is feeling better....it seems that since my "old cocker" Max overcame pancreatitis 7 years ago, certain things do give him an upset tummy....one of which is soy products so I had to change to a dog food that doesn't have soy in it...and I have to keep him away from the goat feed which he still tries to sneak. I would think that eggs wouldn't be the cause for the tummy ache, though more the way she ate them...if she basically inhaled them then she most likely got a good bit of air in her belly and she is bloaty from that....the same as with a goat, when she is holding down water and a small amount of food, give her some yogurt....it really helps my Max when he's been vomiting.


With pancreatitis, Max was on a "cheaper" food at the time and my hubby freely fed him from the table and I would on occassion give him a cup or 2 of goatmilk and he would steal the goatfeed. He started vomiting everything on a Monday and by Tuesday night he had a high temp and couldn't even keep down water I was able to get him to the vet Wednesday morning and was told he may be too far gone for help. After a 2 day hospital stay and a very strict prescription diet for 2 months I was able to transition him to a less pricey but good quality food abnd he has done well since then...though he still eats people foods they are the fresh variety....he likes to raid my garden for tomatoes and green beans! Max will be 14 on August 4th and I do wonder at times how much longer he'll go :shrug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, of course, this dog will eat anything...except Pepto! I'll try to give her some yogurt. Should I put food down, she had a little of the "dry heaves" last night. Otherwise, she seems fine, wants to go outside, wrestled a little with Oscar. First I'll try the yogurt and then see about the food.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The main thing is that she's feeling well enough to want to go outside....thats great! :leap: See if she'll drink some water and wait to see if she holds that down( when Max was sick, he couldn't even hold that down) if she can then just mix a bit...a tablespoon ...of yogurt into about a 1/4 cup of her dry food, will help put the good stuff back in her belly.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, she's drinking water, and keeping it down. But, she's not eating much, if any. Thanks for the input, btw. If she's not better by tomorrow, I'll take her to the vet. She is a sweet heart dog. It was so funny when we got the Nigerian Dwarf goats, she felt like she had to babysit! They finally decided she was ok and would cuddle up with her under the tree.


----------

